# Youtube: Streamer Pewdiepie will seinen Kanal offline nehmen



## Knusperferkel (3. Dezember 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Youtube: Streamer Pewdiepie will seinen Kanal offline nehmen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Youtube: Streamer Pewdiepie will seinen Kanal offline nehmen


----------



## Jens238 (3. Dezember 2016)

Los, aboniert was das Zeug hält... Das sollte doch zu schaffen sein


----------



## Worrel (3. Dezember 2016)

Und alle so: ... who cares?


PS: Hier noch ne tolle Idee für ein beschissenes Video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OsJg5aQxvJs


----------



## KiIlBiIl (3. Dezember 2016)

Direkt mal aboniert...


----------



## Hypertrax99 (3. Dezember 2016)

Wer weiß was er für jedes Abo bekommt und was er bekommt wenn er 50 Mio hat 
Also ohne mich. Ich bin doch nicht blöd... ^^
Da der mich eh nicht interessiert, ist es mir wurscht ob er nen Kanal hat oder nicht.


----------



## hopper1111 (3. Dezember 2016)

Als wenn das jemand interessieren würde wenn ein Youtuber offline geht...


----------



## LOX-TT (3. Dezember 2016)

Pewdiepie ist mir sowas von egal, hab noch kein einziges Video gesehen und hab es auch nicht vor zu ändern.


----------



## McDrake (3. Dezember 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Pewdiepie ist mir sowas von egal, hab noch kein einziges Video gesehen und hab es auch nicht vor zu ändern.


Geht mir auch so.
Und wenn einer meint, dass er aufhören will, dann soll er.
Wird er aber nicht, weil es ihm ums Aufsehen geht. Sonst hätte er dieses Statement gar nicht machen müsen.


----------



## Wynn (3. Dezember 2016)

Wär kein Verlust wenn der Weg wär - es gibt zuviel schund auf youtube inzwischen.  
Gronkh: YouTube-Star im Interview über Friendly Fire II und Hass im Netz - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Kann ich als Artikel emphelen übrigens der sammelt auch seit heute 15 uhr Spenden in Twitch für deutsche krebshilfe, die tafel, tierschutz und sonstige einrichtungen


----------



## McDrake (3. Dezember 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Wär kein Verlust wenn der Weg wär - es gibt zuviel schund auf youtube inzwischen.
> Gronkh: YouTube-Star im Interview über Friendly Fire II und Hass im Netz - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Kann ich als Artikel emphelen übrigens der sammelt auch seit heute 15 uhr Spenden in Twitch für deutsche krebshilfe, die tafel, tierschutz und sonstige einrichtungen


Da steht
"Range*:*Die Startseite von YouTube besteht zum Großteil aus Prankvideos und Brüsten. Das ist erschreckend."

Ist mir bei meiner Startseite noch nie aufgefallen. 
Da sehe ich Videovorschläge, welche meinen bisherigen Vidoes ähnlich sind. 
Keine Brüste, keine Pranks.

[emoji58]


----------



## Zybba (3. Dezember 2016)

Er meint sich die allgemeine Startseite. Ich glaube das heißt "Trending".

Edit:
Bin mir aber schon nicht mehr sicher...


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Dezember 2016)

Früher dachte man ja mal, dass Youtube eine Quelle neuer Ideen und Kreativität werden könnte, was am Anfang auch wohl so war. Seitdem sich aber die große Masse dort tummelt, ist es ja noch schlimmer als RTL2 und Co. geworden.


----------



## Zybba (3. Dezember 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Seitdem sich aber die große Masse dort tummelt, ist es ja noch schlimmer als RTL2 und Co. geworden.


Oft stimmt das. Dennoch hat man ja die deutlich größere Auswahl als z.B. im regulären TV.
Zu behaupten, dass es da keine neuen Ideen und Kreativität gibt, ist ja wohl absoluter Quatsch.


----------



## Amosh (3. Dezember 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ist mir bei meiner Startseite noch nie aufgefallen.
> Da sehe ich Videovorschläge, welche meinen bisherigen Vidoes ähnlich sind.
> Keine Brüste, keine Pranks.


Na dann schau mal in die Trends rein. Da kriegste das massenhaft. Die eigentliche Startseite ist nach deinen Vorlieben sortiert worden von Youtube.


----------



## Orzhov (4. Dezember 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Früher dachte man ja mal, dass Youtube eine Quelle neuer Ideen und Kreativität werden könnte, was am Anfang auch wohl so war. Seitdem sich aber die große Masse dort tummelt, ist es ja noch schlimmer als RTL2 und Co. geworden.



Die Auswahl ist größer, das bedeutet nur das man etwas länger suchen muss.


----------



## Chroom (4. Dezember 2016)

Ist mir immer noch ein Rätsel warum so viele Leute den Typen zuschauen, Ich find ihn einfach nur Sche...e!


----------



## Batze (4. Dezember 2016)

Chroom schrieb:


> Ist mir immer noch ein Rätsel warum so viele Leute den Typen zuschauen, Ich find ihn einfach nur Sche...e!


Warum schauen denn so viele RTL & Co? Und es entstehen immer mehr solcher Sendeformate, warum wohl? Es gibt da eben genug Leute die Schwachsinn und auch gestellte Verarsche ganz toll finden.


----------



## Worrel (4. Dezember 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Chroom schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ist mir immer noch ein Rätsel warum so viele Leute den Typen zuschauen, Ich find ihn einfach nur Sche...e!
> ...


Das ist mir ebenfalls ein Rätsel ...


----------



## Hypertrax99 (4. Dezember 2016)

Also wenn ich mal was zu Games bei Youtube suche, finde ich nie Videos von diesem Typ. Der kann nur Müll machen. Hab den auch nur durch diverse News von ihm erfahren. Also ich brauch ihn nicht 
Und Fernsehen tue ich persönlich nur noch sehr selten. Einfach zu viel Werbung dazwischen und zu viel Schrott was läuft. Einige Sportereignisse schaue ich mir noch an, aber ansonsten sehr sehr wenig.


----------



## stayxone (4. Dezember 2016)

Und wer ist das jetzt? Muss man den kennen?


----------



## Zybba (4. Dezember 2016)

stayxone schrieb:


> Und wer ist das jetzt?


Er betreibt den meistabonnierten Kanal auf Youtube.



stayxone schrieb:


> Muss man den kennen?


Als Mensch, der sich für Games interessiert sollte man eigentlich schon mal von dem gehört haben. Aber auch so kommt man wohl kaum an dem Namen vorbei.


----------



## Orzhov (4. Dezember 2016)

Was er produziert spricht mich zwar kein Stück an, aber die Sache mit der Selbstvermarktung hat er gut im Griff.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (4. Dezember 2016)

Zybba schrieb:


> Als Mensch, der sich für Games interessiert sollte man eigentlich schon mal von dem gehört haben. Aber auch so kommt man wohl kaum an dem Namen vorbei.



Ich kenne den auch nicht und ich bin seit den 80ern Gamer. Allerdings suche ich bei Youtbe auch immer gezielt nach unkommentierten Spielevideos, in denen keiner seine Fratze reinschneidet und möchtegern lustige Sprüche bringt.


----------



## Zybba (4. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe bisher zwei Videos von ihm gesehen.
Auch wenn ich wohl eher nicht zur Zielgruppe gehöre, fand ich die ziemlich unterhaltsam:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U9exuXQY84c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9JqJDRkKlt8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Besonders die Prise Selbstironie hat mir gut gefallen! 
Das erste Video ist nicht direkt von seinem Channel, ich habe das orignale nicht gefunden.

Ansonsten mag ich seine Thumbnails und Überschriften oft nicht. Fairerweise muss ich natürlich sagen, dass ich die dazugehörigen Videos dann nicht gesehen habe.
Allerdings scheint das unter den wirklich erfolgreichen Streamern für Jüngere ja normal zu sein.



Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Ich kenne den auch nicht und ich bin seit den 80ern Gamer.


Eigenartig. Dabei bist du doch sicher täglich auf PCGames?



Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Allerdings suche ich bei Youtbe auch immer gezielt nach unkommentierten Spielevideos, in denen keiner seine Fratze reinschneidet und möchtegern lustige Sprüche bringt.


Was sucht man dann? "Game XY Gameplay"?


----------



## LOX-TT (4. Dezember 2016)

Zybba schrieb:


> Was sucht man dann? "Game XY Gameplay"?



oder Walktrough, das sind ja normalerweise dann auch keine kommentierten Let's Plays


----------



## Seegurkensalat (4. Dezember 2016)

Zybba schrieb:


> Was sucht man dann? "Game XY Gameplay"?



Ich suche meistens nach "Spielname no commentary", also als Beispiel für Unchrated 4 : https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=uncharted+4+no+commentary


----------



## OldShatterhand (4. Dezember 2016)

Machs gut, PengHeulKreisch. Wirst mir nicht fehlen.


----------



## schmoki (4. Dezember 2016)

Zybba schrieb:


> Als Mensch, der sich für Games interessiert sollte man eigentlich schon mal von dem gehört haben. Aber auch so kommt man wohl kaum an dem Namen vorbei.


Gehört haben und kennen sind ja nochmal 2paar Schuhe  Den Namen gehört und das er youtuber ist, wusste ich. Was genau sein "Programm" ist allerdings nicht, da ich mir noch nie was von ihm angesehen habe. Nur weil man sich für Games interessiert, muss man sich ja nicht unbedingt auch für Streamer interessieren. Oft habe ich die beobachtung gemacht das es sogar genau andersrum ist. Leute die weniger games selbst spielen, schauen öfter Streamern zu.


----------



## Razorlight (4. Dezember 2016)

wer würde den Typ auch vermissen...


----------



## Zybba (4. Dezember 2016)

schmoki schrieb:


> Gehört haben und kennen sind ja nochmal 2paar Schuhe


Für mich ist das eigentlich das Gleiche. Persönlich kennen werden ihn wohl die wenigsten. ^^ Ich verstehe aber, was du meinst.



schmoki schrieb:


> Oft habe ich die beobachtung gemacht das es sogar genau andersrum ist. Leute die weniger games selbst spielen, schauen öfter Streamern zu.


Ich meinte eher, dass man den sicher aus News diverser Gamingseiten kennen sollte.


----------



## Celerex (4. Dezember 2016)

Razorlight schrieb:


> wer würde den Typ auch vermissen...



Aktuell knapp 50 millionen Abonnenten und mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit noch mehr nicht Abonnenten. 


@Topic

Ich schau ihn schon länger nicht mehr. Früher fand ich viele seiner Videos recht unterhaltsam und lustig, aber in den letzten Jahren hat mich sein Content einfach nicht mehr angesprochen. Ich habe ihn zwar noch abonniert und hin und wieder schau ich auch mal in eines seiner Videos rein, aber sein Humor ist einfach nicht mehr der alte. Von dem her stört es mich nicht, wenn er einen Neustart wagt. Im Gegenteil, vielleicht bringt er mal wieder Content, der mich unterhält.


----------



## G-Kar (4. Dezember 2016)

Ich hab da mal ne Frage. Who?


----------



## PcJuenger (4. Dezember 2016)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Die Auswahl ist größer, das bedeutet nur das man etwas länger suchen muss.



Was der Durchschnittsnutzer nicht tut. Der Durchschnittsnutzer macht nichts, was Zeit oder Hirn beansprucht, da er sich einfach nur bedüdeln lassen will.


----------



## Orzhov (4. Dezember 2016)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Was der Durchschnittsnutzer nicht tut. Der Durchschnittsnutzer macht nichts, was Zeit oder Hirn beansprucht, da er sich einfach nur bedüdeln lassen will.



Warum erzählst du mir das?


----------



## Zybba (4. Dezember 2016)

Echt eklig wie viele hier möglichst desinteressiert raushängen lassen, dass sie ihn nicht kennen/mögen/beachten.
Ist ja in Ordnung, dass sein Zeugs euch nicht gefällt.

Allerdings habe ich das Gefühl, dass ihr nur extra darauf hinweist, ihn nicht zu kennen.
Vllt. um erwachsen oder gebildet zu wirken. Keine Ahnung. xD

Ich meine, rauszufinden wer der Typ ist dauert in etwa 5 Sekunden.
Entweder* man liest den Artikel*, die Kommentare oder bemüht Google.


----------



## Soulja110 (4. Dezember 2016)

Für mich eine sehr nachvollziehbare Entscheidung. Er hat genug Geld gemacht, warum sich noch diesem Stress aussetzen? Ich werde allerdings nie verstehen, wie man sich dieses hyperaktive Geplapper gepaart mit "f+cking" in jedem Satz über längeren Zeitraum geben kann. 5 Minuten und ich möcht ihm eine reinhauen. Aber das ist nix gegen ihn persönlich, leider verhält sich die Mehrzahl der youtuber so vor der Kamera, was schade ist, schließlich würde einen der Content manchmal schon interessieren.


----------



## Celerex (4. Dezember 2016)

Zybba schrieb:


> Echt eklig wie viele hier möglichst desinteressiert raushängen lassen, dass sie ihn nicht kennen/mögen/beachten.
> Ist ja in Ordnung, dass sein Zeugs euch nicht gefällt.
> 
> Allerdings habe ich das Gefühl, dass ihr nur extra darauf hinweist, ihn nicht zu kennen.
> ...



Welcome to the Internet.  Der größte Hass findet leider überwiegend in Spieleforen statt. Ich würde aber zu "eklig" vielleicht noch peinlich und kindisch hinzufügen. Viele User sind einfach geistig noch sehr "jung", auch wenn sie sich ihrem biologischen Alter entsprechend anders verhalten müssten. Ich kenne davon leider auch mehr als genug. Und dieses "Wer soll das sein?" Geschwätz nehme ich sowieso schon lange nicht mehr ernst. Das ist schon genauso alt, wie der Channel von Pewds. Die Leute haben nur noch nicht realisiert, dass es heute genauso niemanden interessiert, dass sie zu dumm für Google sind, wie vor 6 Jahren. Warte einfach auf den nächsten Artikel über ihn oder andere bekannte Internetpersonen ab und dir wird es vorkommen wie ein Deja vu.


----------



## Sundilsan (4. Dezember 2016)

Eine billige Lüge, um dem immer deutlicher werdenden Clickschwund entgegenzuwirken. Natürlich wird er seinen Account dann nicht dicht machen,


----------



## Schalkmund (4. Dezember 2016)

Naja, er ist reich, er kann tun und lassen was er will.


----------



## MichaelG (4. Dezember 2016)

Mir ists Wurst. Weiß zwar wer er ist. Aber Lets Plays haben mich noch nie sonderlich tangiert. Von daher......


----------



## stayxone (4. Dezember 2016)

Zybba schrieb:


> Er betreibt den meistabonnierten Kanal auf Youtube.
> 
> Als Mensch, der sich für Games interessiert sollte man eigentlich schon mal von dem gehört haben. Aber auch so kommt man wohl kaum an dem Namen vorbei.



Ich glaube nicht das ich den kennen muss, auch wenn ich seit meinem 9 Lebensjahr Games zocke, das war übrigens vor 31 Jahren 


Ist eben immer ne Sache dessen was man bei Youtube sucht, und ich suche massig zu Games und auch technisch einiges, schaue pro Tag bestimmt 3-4 Youtube Videos, und ehrlich ich kenn den Typen nicht!


Man sollte eben nicht immer von sich selbst auf andere schließen


----------



## Wynn (4. Dezember 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FP5jr_iy5uU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Das Thumbnail von dem Video ist gezielt so gewählt worden von dem Author des Videomachers


----------



## Vordack (4. Dezember 2016)

Sind Lets Players nicht irgendwie die Rockstars von heute? Ich meine, ich bin 40 und bin mit C64 und so aufgewachsen, die Generationen vor mir hatten keinen C64 und sind Legenden geworden 

Ich habe glaube ich ein LP in meinem Leben geguckt, quasi als Kaufenentscheidung, dennoch denke ich irgendwie daß die Jugend heute eher so was macht as Led Zeppelein nachzueifern, ist halt in. Und ich denke auch daß es gar nicht ohne ist immer für "frischen" Content zu sorgen und die Shows zu inzenieren. 

Ja, ich denke die von damals hatten mehr "Content", aber widerspiegelt daß nicht unsere soziale Entwicklung?

Nur ein paar Gedanken...


----------



## MichaelG (4. Dezember 2016)

Nur weil man so einen Internet"star" nicht genauso hofiert wie andere es tun ist man kindisch und naiv ?? Komische Meinung.

Sicher sind LetsPlays individuelle Geschmacksfragen und persönliche Präferenzen, kein Thema. Ich urteile auch nicht über die Geschmäcker derer, die Lets Plays gern haben. Aber nur weil man den Typen nicht kennt bzw. sich nicht für den interessiert ist man automatisch kindisch ? 

Ich hab in meinem gesamten Gamerleben vielleicht 1 maximal 2 Lets Plays gesehen. Und die auch nicht komplett sondern nur auszugweise. Wer diese gegeben hatte ist mir schon wieder entfallen und eigentlich auch total egal.

Imho ist hier zu schnell jemand "beleidigt" wenn man seinen "Lieblingsstar" nicht kennt bzw. genauso hofiert wie man selbst. Vielleicht sollten diejenigen ihre Prämissen nicht automatisch auf andere projizieren....

Für mich sind solche Lets Players keine wirklichen "Stars". Da steckt für mich nicht die Leistung dahinter wie bei wirklichen Stars. Ich sehe auch Musikstars und Schauspieler in ihrer Leistung und der Einstufung als Star oder Nichtstar ebenso "differenziert". Nicht alles was Musik produziert oder als Schauspieler oder Regisseur agiert (egal ob nun erfolgreich oder nicht) sehe ich als berechtigten "Star" an. (Bestes Negativ-Beispiel im Bereich Regisseur: Boll) Das ist aber meine ganz persönliche Meinung.

Und wenn irgendein Youtuber sich im Internet mit seinem Gehabe und Getue der Öffentlichkeit präsentiert (meistens kindisch und daneben) ist das für mich keine bemerkenswerte "Leistung" im Sinne der Leistung eines Stars sondern das was ich bislang gesehen habe teilweise primitives Gehabe, Gehate etc. pp. und Clickbaiting. Und die Jugend steigt halt darauf ein.

Und die Zahl der Abonnierer eines Youtube-Channels sagt (leider Gottes) absolut nichts über dessen Qualität aus. Ich erinnere da als klassisches Beispiel nur an Abonnenten die Leute wie Kim Kardashian abonnieren oder die sich Formate wie Dschungelcamp, Big Brother und Co antun. Sicher erfolgreiche hohe Abo- oder Zuschauerzahlen. Aber die Qualität dahinter ????


----------



## Vordack (4. Dezember 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Für mich sind solche Lets Players keine wirklichen Stars. Da steckt für mich nicht die Leistung dahinter wie bei wirklichen Stars. Ich sehe auch Musikstars und Schauspieler in ihrer Leistung und der Einstufung als Star oder Nichtstar "differenziert". Nicht alles was Musik produziert (egal ob nun erfolgreich oder nicht) sehe ich als berechtigten "Star" an. Das ist aber meine ganz persönliche Meinung.



Sehe ich im übrigen ganz genau so, aber klicks zählen, dieser typ hat über 5 000 000 Abos und so blöd hört sich daß Vid nicht an, wenn man zwischen den zeilen ließt. Ich werde nie ein Fan sein, aber die Allgemeinheit zählt, sonst wäre vieles gar nicht groß geworden.

Großbuchstaben sind ein paar Bier geschuldet.


----------



## Desotho (4. Dezember 2016)

Er wird seinen Kanal eh nicht löschen. Er weiß woher die Flocken kommen.


----------



## MichaelG (4. Dezember 2016)

Eben. Er ist sicher reich dadurch geworden. Aber wenn er seinen Lebensstandard die nächsten 50-60 Jahre halten will (wovon ich mal ausgehe) bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob angelegte Reserven aus den bisherigen Einnahmen für diese Jahrzehnte langen würden. Zumindestens wenn man einen entsprechend hohen Anspruch an den Lebensstil pflegt. Ich bezweifle, daß er bei den Einnahmen ein Leben eines Geringverdieners führt oder einfache Ansprüche an seinen Lebensstil haben wird.

Und ich denke auch einmal, daß er auch weiß, daß er den Job als Youtuber nicht "ewig" machen kann. Und die ihn verbleibende Zeit in diesem Geschäft wird er komplett ausnutzen (denke ich einmal). Alles andere wäre dumm und naiv. Denn ich bezweifle daß er noch im Alter von 50 oder 60 Jahren Youtube-Lets Plays machen wird. Und was danach kommt (ob er für irgendeine "reguläre" Arbeiten/Jobs entsprechende Befähigungen/Ausbildungen besitzt um bei einem Ausstieg sein Geld normal zu verdienen) ist die andere Frage und das kann/will ich nicht beurteilen.

Daher denke ich wird er den komfortablen Geldfluß solange mitnehmen, wie der fließt. Und den nicht freiwillig vorzeitig kappt.


----------



## Buttonsmasher (5. Dezember 2016)

Mir ist der Typ und was er macht so was von egal . Ich habe selber ein sehr aus geprägtes Hirn und weiß wo ich meine Infos her bekomme ohne auf einen Lets play ein zu gehen . Ja gut der muss halt Arbeiten und Videos fertig stellen . Von selber kommt das nicht . Doch eigentlich verdient er Geld mit dingen die es schon gibt ( Videos , Trailers ) und packt sein zeug noch mit hinein . Kurz gesagt er macht nicht anders als zu Zocken , das Internet zu nutzen und paar Video Bearbeitung aufgaben zu machen , dazu lädt er das Hoch auf Youtube . Nicht anders als Werbung über ein Produkt das im nicht mal gehört . Aber durch Klicks Geld macht ..... Tja ok man kann damit wohl Geld verdienen . Ist aber nicht anders als Werbung !!!
Der sollte sich mal freuen das die Firmen und das Youtube so etwas überhaupt erlaubt . Es gibt immer wieder Leute die nach Lücken suchen weil das normale schwere Arbeiten einfach heut zu tage nicht wirklich was bringt . Reich wirst du davon niemals . Manche Jobs sind auch so was von unterbezahlt .
Hauptsache denn Politikern geht gut ... zum kotzen .


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (5. Dezember 2016)

Pewdiepie habe ich noch nie geschaut, dennoch ist mir der Name ein Begriff. 

Ich schaue mittlerweile gerne LPs, gerade von Spielen, die ich aus diversen Gründen nicht selbst spielen würde, deren LPs ich aber durchaus unterhaltsam finde.  
Ein Rule of Rose, an das man wohl eh nicht so leicht zu einem ordentlichen Preis kommt und das eigentlich ein eher bedrückendes Spiel ist, schaue ich mir dann zB bei Pandorya an, deren Art ich gerne mag. Allein schon, weil sie aus einer Stadt nebenan kommt und der "Ruhrpott"-Charme gerne mal durchbricht. [emoji6]
Und auch ihren Partner Gronkh schaue ich gerne. Der ist jetzt auch kein 20jähriger Jungspund, sondern geht auf die 40 zu und ist somit eher meine Generation (buhuhu ), wodurch mir so manche Anekdote bekannt vorkommt. 

Ich muss sagen, dass ich aber auch so immer schon gerne auch nur Zuschauerin bei Spielen war, zB als meine Cousine sich durch ein Silent Hill gegruselt hat, was mir selbst zu nervenaufreibend war oder bei meinem Freund bei Titeln, die ich interessant finde, aber nie selbst spielen würde (zB Dark Souls).


----------



## Worrel (5. Dezember 2016)

Buttonsmasher schrieb:


> Ich habe selber ein sehr aus geprägtes Hirn ...


Glückwunsch ...?



> Ja gut der muss halt Arbeiten und Videos fertig stellen . Von selber kommt das nicht . Doch eigentlich verdient er Geld mit dingen die es schon gibt ( Videos , Trailers ) und packt sein zeug noch mit hinein . Kurz gesagt er macht nicht anders [...] als Werbung über ein Produkt das im nicht mal gehört .


So, wie du das beschreibst, trifft das exakt auch auf _Kalkofes Mattscheibe _zu. Das ist aber definitiv keine Werbung...



> Hauptsache denn Politikern geht gut ... zum kotzen .


... interessanter Gedankenverlauf ... und nochmal Glückwunsch zum ausgeprägten Hirn.


----------



## Buttonsmasher (5. Dezember 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Glückwunsch ...?
> 
> 
> So, wie du das beschreibst, trifft das exakt auch auf _Kalkofes Mattscheibe _zu. Das ist aber definitiv keine Werbung...
> ...


----------



## Grelldor (5. Dezember 2016)

Als passionierter Gamer habe ich Let´s Plays noch nie verstanden... Allerdings kann ich auch keinen Sinn in Pornos erkennen. 

Anderen Leuten beim Spass haben zuschauen und selber dicke Backen machen ist halt nix für mich...

BTT: Ist doch auch nur ne hohle "Drohung" von dem Jungen, er will ja einen neuen Kanal aufmachen. CLICKBAIT!!!!


----------



## linktheminstrel (5. Dezember 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Worrel (5. Dezember 2016)

Buttonsmasher schrieb:


> Worrel schrieb:
> 
> 
> > So, wie du das beschreibst, trifft das exakt auch auf _Kalkofes Mattscheibe _zu. Das ist aber definitiv keine Werbung...
> ...


Du hast das oben so geschrieben, daß es Werbung sei, *weil *er schon Vorhandenes nimmt und nur wenig eigenes dazuschnippelt.
Diese Begründung ist 1:1 auf Kalkofes Mattscheibe übertragbar, die fast ausschließlich aus Kritik (also eher Anti-Werbung) besteht.
Daher ist deine Formel "Fremdinhalt + Eigenes = Werbung" nicht haltbar.

Natürlich gibt es trotzdem entsprechende Werbeverträge, kostenlose Testmuster etc bei diversen YT Videos.
Natürlich ist es Werbung, wenn er dann das Spiel in den Himmel lobt.



> Besser ist du behandelst dich mal bevor du so einen dünn pfiff hier erzählst .


Gibt's einen Grund dafür, warum du mich persönlich angreifst? Hab ich dir irgendwas getan?


----------



## Worrel (5. Dezember 2016)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buttonsmasher (5. Dezember 2016)

Grelldor schrieb:


> Als passionierter Gamer habe ich Let´s Plays noch nie verstanden... Allerdings kann ich auch keinen Sinn in Pornos erkennen.
> 
> Anderen Leuten beim Spass haben zuschauen und selber dicke Backen machen ist halt nix für mich...
> 
> BTT: Ist doch auch nur ne hohle "Drohung" von dem Jungen, er will ja einen neuen Kanal aufmachen. CLICKBAIT!!!!



Wenn er normal Leben würde wie ein mittel Schicht Verdiener müsste nun nicht mehr Arbeiten . Es sei denn er Lebt in einer Villa und hat sein Geld auf Kopf . Bei 49 Millionen Sub da sollten locker 10 Millionen drin sein je nach dem wann der Geld damit gemacht hat... das weiß wohl nur der Pewpie wie auch immer Typ  . Bei so viel Geld braucht man eigentlich nicht mehr Arbeiten wenn man es schlau angelegt hat und von Zinsen Lebt .


----------



## Zybba (5. Dezember 2016)

Ich bin kein Pewdiepie Fan. Die zwei Videos, die ich von ihm geschaut hatte, habe ich zuvor bereits gepostet. Die fand ich aber wie gesagt ziemlich unterhaltsam.
Das waren allerdings auch keine Lets Plays.

Auf Youtube bin ich Abonnent von Gametube und schaue mir je nach Spiel auch ein komplettes Lets Play an.
Bei denen mag ich, dass sie zu zweit spielen und es dadurch mehr Dialoge und Geschichten abseits gibt.

Ansonsten schaue ich phasenweise auch viele Multiplayer Streams.



stayxone schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das ich den kennen muss, auch wenn ich seit meinem 9 Lebensjahr Games zocke, das war übrigens vor 31 Jahren


Hast du den Artikel denn nicht gelesen?



stayxone schrieb:


> Ist eben immer ne Sache dessen was man bei Youtube sucht, und ich suche massig zu Games und auch technisch einiges, schaue pro Tag bestimmt 3-4 Youtube Videos, und ehrlich ich kenn den Typen nicht!
> 
> 
> Man sollte eben nicht immer von sich selbst auf andere schließen


Mich stört eher weniger, dass die Leute ihn nicht kennen. Aber es steht doch im Artikel, wer er ist und was er macht!
Das ist so als ob ich einen Artikel zu einem Spiel mit "Welches Spiel?" kommentiere.
Es macht absolut keinen Sinn.



MichaelG schrieb:


> Imho ist hier zu schnell jemand "beleidigt" wenn man seinen "Lieblingsstar" nicht kennt bzw. genauso hofiert wie man selbst. Vielleicht sollten diejenigen ihre Prämissen nicht automatisch auf andere projizieren....


Ich bin kein Fan von oder großer Konsument von Pewdiepies Arbeit. Wie bereits gesagt steht aber schon im Artikel, wer er ist und was er macht. xD



MichaelG schrieb:


> Und die Zahl der Abonnierer eines Youtube-Channels sagt (leider Gottes) absolut nichts über dessen Qualität aus.


Das stimmt absolut.



Buttonsmasher schrieb:


> Wenn er normal Leben würde wie ein mittel Schicht Verdiener müsste nun nicht mehr Arbeiten . Es sei denn er Lebt in einer Villa und hat sein Geld auf Kopf . Bei 49 Millionen Sub da sollten locker 10 Millionen drin sein je nach dem wann der Geld damit gemacht hat... das weiß wohl nur der Pewpie wie auch immer Typ  . Bei so viel Geld braucht man eigentlich nicht mehr Arbeiten wenn man es schlau angelegt hat und von Zinsen Lebt .


Es soll auch Leute geben, die Spaß an ihrer Arbeit haben. Vielleicht steht er auch nur auf die Aufmerksamkeit. Oder er will einfach nur noch viel mehr Kohle scheffeln... Es kann abertausende Gründe geben, warum er weiterhin arbeitet. Du stellst einfach nur Spekulationen an, dass er all sein Geld bereits verprasst hätte.


----------



## Batze (5. Dezember 2016)

Also ich schaue gerne mal Yt Sachen im Bereich Gaming, aber auf diesen Clown kann ich selbst gut verzichten.
Was man ihm zugutehalten Muss ist das er begriffen hat das man damit ganz gut Leben kann, also da ziehe ich meinen Hut vor. Seine sagen wir mal Geschäfts Idee und seine Vermarktung sind wohl ohne gleichen. Das muss man wohl mit Respekt betonen.


----------



## Orzhov (5. Dezember 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Du hast das oben so geschrieben, daß es Werbung sei, *weil *er schon Vorhandenes nimmt und nur wenig eigenes dazuschnippelt.
> Diese Begründung ist 1:1 auf Kalkofes Mattscheibe übertragbar, die fast ausschließlich aus Kritik (also eher Anti-Werbung) besteht.
> Daher ist deine Formel "Fremdinhalt + Eigenes = Werbung" nicht haltbar.
> 
> ...



Vielleicht hat er mit seinem ausgeprägten Gehirn die Kraft erkannt die deinen ausgeprägten Muskeln inne wohnt und fühlt sich bedroht.


----------



## Punkfreak1991 (5. Dezember 2016)

Geld wird er nun genug haben.....


----------



## stayxone (5. Dezember 2016)

Zybba schrieb:


> Hast du den Artikel denn nicht gelesen?
> 
> 
> Mich stört eher weniger, dass die Leute ihn nicht kennen. Aber es steht doch im Artikel, wer er ist und was er macht!
> ...



Und trotzdem interessiert er mich so unsagbar wenig das ich mir den Artikel nicht durchlesen werde, es ist einfach Zeitverschwendung FÜR MICH, und das ist legitim 


Also lass es doch bitte gut sein, es ist mir vollkommen egal ob der Typ noch da ist oder nicht, juckt mich nicht die Bohne, verstehste?


----------



## SGDrDeath (6. Dezember 2016)

stayxone schrieb:


> Und trotzdem interessiert er mich so unsagbar wenig das ich mir den Artikel nicht durchlesen werde, es ist einfach Zeitverschwendung FÜR MICH, und das ist legitim
> 
> 
> Also lass es doch bitte gut sein, es ist mir vollkommen egal ob der Typ noch da ist oder nicht, juckt mich nicht die Bohne, verstehste?


Wenn den Artikel zu lesen Zeitverschwendung ist, was ist es dann den Artikel zu kommentieren?


----------



## Zybba (6. Dezember 2016)

Die Leute die Artikel nicht lesen und dennoch mitreden wollen sind auf jeden Fall immer die Gesprächspartner, die man ernst nehmen sollte.


----------



## stayxone (6. Dezember 2016)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Wenn den Artikel zu lesen Zeitverschwendung ist, was ist es dann den Artikel zu kommentieren?



Meine Meinung mitzuteilen und das ist sogar legitim und absolut normal

Manchmal reicht doch schon die Headline  was meint ihr warum diese so genannt wird?


----------



## Worrel (6. Dezember 2016)

stayxone schrieb:


> Meine Meinung mitzuteilen und das ist sogar legitim und absolut normal


Und Artikel lesen ist unnormal und illegitim ...?!


----------



## SGDrDeath (6. Dezember 2016)

stayxone schrieb:


> Meine Meinung mitzuteilen und das ist sogar legitim und absolut normal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Zu  einem Thema das dich nicht interessiert? Wie deutlich muss man dir noch  die Paradoxie zwischen deinen Worten und deinem Verhalten aufzeigen?



stayxone schrieb:


> Manchmal reicht doch schon die Headline
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Weil sie der Kopf des  Artikels ist vielleicht und das Interesse daran wecken soll?

Jedenfalls  ist sie nicht das was du dir gerade darunter vorstellst und als  Rechtfertigung für deine Zeitverschwendung hier nimmst.



Worrel schrieb:


> Und Artikel lesen ist unnormal und illegitim ...?!


Nein, Zeitverschwendung, hast du das denn nicht verstanden? Davon ab steht doch eh immer alles in der Headline, deswegen heißt die doch so und da brauch man den restlichen Artikel doch gar nicht lesen.


----------



## Zybba (7. Dezember 2016)

stayxone schrieb:


> ...


Ist gut...
Mit jemandem wie dir ist jegliche Unterhaltung sinnlos.


----------



## stayxone (7. Dezember 2016)

Ja natürlich   aber das spiegelt doch auch nur Deine Meinung wieder, also alles in Butter!

Ich muss nicht alles lesen um jemanden als "nicht gut" zu empfinden, wenn ich das so mache dann ist das meine Sache


----------



## SGDrDeath (7. Dezember 2016)

stayxone schrieb:


> Ja natürlich   aber das spiegelt doch auch nur Deine Meinung wieder, also alles in Butter!


In diesem Fall nicht seine Meinung, sondern die Realität weil du gar nicht verstehst wie du dioch hier gerade selbst widersprichst und blamierst, aber darauf noch stolz bist.



stayxone schrieb:


> Ich muss nicht alles lesen um jemanden als "nicht gut" zu empfinden, wenn ich das so mache dann ist das meine Sache


Und auch hier sieht man wieder das du gar nicht verstanden hast um was es geht. Glückwunsch, das schaffen nicht viele.


----------



## Zybba (7. Dezember 2016)

Ich hab ihn schon vorher auf Igno gepackt.
Den Typen kann man echt vergessen...


----------



## stayxone (7. Dezember 2016)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> In diesem Fall nicht seine Meinung, sondern die Realität weil du gar nicht verstehst wie du dioch hier gerade selbst widersprichst und blamierst, aber darauf noch stolz bist.
> 
> Und auch hier sieht man wieder das du gar nicht verstanden hast um was es geht. Glückwunsch, das schaffen nicht viele.



Das alles ist aber alleine DEINE Ansicht 

Mal ganz davon abgesehen das ich nicht auf mich stolz bin oder mir selbst widerspreche, wenn ich den Typen nicht mag darf ich dies auch mitteilen, egal ob ich einen Bericht gelesen habe oder nicht. Es spielt schlicht und ergreifend keine Rolle, meine Meinung ist nun mal MEINE Meinung, ob es dir passt oder nicht.

Dazu noch die Annahme ich wüsste nicht worüber ich spreche  selten so gelacht 



Zybba schrieb:


> Ich hab ihn schon vorher auf Igno gepackt.
> Den Typen kann man echt vergessen...



Na dann beruht das ja wenigstens auf  Gegenseitigkeit  Wobei ich nicht soweit gehen würde um zu sagen du seist "zum vergessen"


----------



## Worrel (8. Dezember 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SGDrDeath (8. Dezember 2016)

stayxone schrieb:


> Das alles ist aber alleine DEINE Ansicht
> 
> Mal ganz davon abgesehen das ich nicht auf mich stolz bin oder mir selbst widerspreche, wenn ich den Typen nicht mag darf ich dies auch mitteilen, egal ob ich einen Bericht gelesen habe oder nicht. Es spielt schlicht und ergreifend keine Rolle, meine Meinung ist nun mal MEINE Meinung, ob es dir passt oder nicht.
> 
> Dazu noch die Annahme ich wüsste nicht worüber ich spreche  selten so gelacht


Ja wir haben verstanden das du es nicht kapiert hast, du brauchst das nicht noch 1000mal wiederholen.

Irgendwie kommt mir da ein Spruch von Einstein in den Sinn.


----------



## stayxone (8. Dezember 2016)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Ja wir haben verstanden das du es nicht kapiert hast, du brauchst das nicht noch 1000mal wiederholen.
> 
> Irgendwie kommt mir da ein Spruch von Einstein in den Sinn.



Ich merke eher das du es nicht verstanden hast  aber hey kein Problem, muss jetzt los, die Schaukel wird gerade frei!


----------



## SGDrDeath (8. Dezember 2016)

Jeder blamiert sich halt wie er kann, und du kannst das sehr gut.

So und jetzt ist Ende der Trollfütterung.


----------

